# north turkeyfoot



## bassman64 (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone ever fish the north turkeyfoot area in the maumee river for bass?I might go there next week,never been there before,any suggestions ?


----------



## bassman64 (Jul 10, 2007)

we are supposed to get a good rain this week,how bad does that affect this area?What is the water clarity usually like ?Just looking for some general info.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Never bass fished it before. The rain does not blow out the creek as bad as the main river.

You can usually count on better clarity in the creek, but it is still part of the muddy Maumee. It usually has a greenish tint to it.

Good luck!


----------



## bassman64 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info,I'll post a report next week !


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

bassman64 said:


> Anyone ever fish the north turkeyfoot area in the maumee river for bass?I might go there next week,never been there before,any suggestions ?


I fished it for crappie a couple weeks ago in my kayak. Caught just a couple. Water clarity was very good compared to the river. As I was coming out, a bass boat came in, working both shorelines. They hadn't done anything in Turkeyfoot, but said they had done very well in canals of a marina/trailer park upriver on the south side. Forget the name of it. The bass boat soon left Turkeyfoot, apparently having caught nothing.

Jim


----------



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

The trailer court is Wagner's. Also, when the conditions are right, you can catch bass in N. Turkeyfoot. Navigation can be a problem in places. There is also land access and a small boat launch on the just east of the main parking lot just downstream from the mouth.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

You can walk and cast along North pretty easily. South TF is all private unless you have a boat. I read a post last year where a few guys caught 30 plus LM (didn't say size or lure/bait) from 11 at night to 11 in the morning in early June. I have caught a few but few and far between. Lost of trees and stumps so bring weedless. Also seen a 30" muskie that was caught in a creek not too far from TF last April/May. I hope this helps...


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

Where is the Turkeyfoot area? I'm a little lost on the landmarks and nicknames of the different river areas.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Littlelunker said:


> Where is the Turkeyfoot area? I'm a little lost on the landmarks and nicknames of the different river areas.


Just to the West of Grand Rapids on the Maumee River.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I have had all my success below the dam.

Mike
http://trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## bassman64 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of your help,I found all my bass in the trailer park you talked about ,checked out many of the creeks including turkeyfoot.They looked more like good summertime areas.This was my first time in this area of the maumee and I liked it so I'll likely fish it again sometime.


----------

